# Massive Protest Upcoming!



## KibblesNBitz (Aug 29, 2014)

A message from CADA. Everyone reading this needs to get involved! This is not limited to CA, but has only been started by CA organizers.

Uber Drivers:

As you may know, the California App-based Drivers Association (CADA) is planning a demonstration in Los Angeles on 10/22/14 at 12:00 p.m. in front of the Uber Offices.

The purpose of this protest is threefold. FIRST, to raise public/rider awareness to the everyday plight of Uber Drivers; SECOND, to send a message to government decision-makers that a large segment of the voting public are presently being exploited by a Company which seeks legislative, administrative, and regulatory approval; and THIRD, to send a message to UBER Corporate offices in San Francisco that their critical global workforce (us, the Drivers) will no longer sit silently behind the wheel as Corporate policies are rolled out without our input, and which adversely effect the way we WORK, and LIVE.

10/22/14 is the day that Uber drivers from around the globe can join stand united!

Scattered protests, while allowing the drivers to vent locally, are generally drowned out in the white noise of the local news cycle. However, if we coordinate our efforts on ONE DAY . . . for just THREE HOURS, our combined efforts WILL break through that white noise!

With the help of the Teamsters Local 986 in Los Angeles, CADA will prepare press releases regarding this historic event. In addition, national and international media will be notified of our efforts.

Presently, CADA has Los Angeles covered. However, WE NEED YOUR HELPTO REACH OUT TO OTHER CITIES.

We need a few committed drivers to organize a protest around the USA and GLOBALLY at the same time that we are protesting in Los Angeles.

Please forward this message to drivers or groups in other cities. Anyone who is interested, here in Los Angeles, or anywhere else, my private Facebook message me. In the alternative, I may be contacted at [email protected]

So far, we have coordinators in San Francisco, and Europe. We need other cities as well!

Live like a lion for 3 hours on 10/22/14, and be part of this historic global event!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I fully support private sector unionization and support your cause.

I however cannot attend because I am morally bound never to spend one red cent in the state that continually forces terrible leadership on the rest of our country with its massive electoral vote count.

I will be there in spirit though. Stick it to that ********** Travis. I want to punch him in the face so bad.

Come to AZ Travis please and throw the first punch PLEASE :0)


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

KibblesNBitz said:


> Presently, CADA has Los Angeles covered. However, WE NEED YOUR HELPTO REACH OUT TO OTHER CITIES.
> 
> We need a few committed drivers to organize a protest around the USA and GLOBALLY at the same time that we are protesting in Los Angeles.


Why? Isn't shutting down LA enough to get Uber's attention?

So 3:00 PM (EST) on 10/22/2014 is when you would like me not to drive? No problem. I will support your (our) protest by not driving during this time frame. These three hours will also help all the self serving ratings *****s that will use this time to make more money for their own selfish as*es.


----------



## Travis Kalanick (Sep 30, 2014)

You will never win! 

Ahahahahahhahahahahaha

Hahah

Ha

Hahahahah


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Can I read that prepared CADA press release?


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Let's all not buy gas tomorrow either so that Big Oil has to drop gas prices too!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

If they will do this with 500 drivers at city hall in SF I'll be there.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Travis Kalanick said:


> You will never win!
> 
> Ahahahahahhahahahahaha
> 
> ...


Are you uberPUP?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I fully support private sector unionization and support your cause.
> 
> I however cannot attend because I am morally bound never to spend one red cent in the state that continually forces terrible leadership on the rest of our country with its massive electoral vote count.
> 
> ...


I think the employee classification cases (IRS, and the latest CA bill) will punch him in the face within the next year


----------



## KibblesNBitz (Aug 29, 2014)

Travis Kalanick said:


> You will never win!
> 
> Ahahahahahhahahahahaha
> 
> ...


Nice troll account lol. If you were really Kalanick I'd tell you to **** off


----------



## KibblesNBitz (Aug 29, 2014)

Y


John W said:


> I'm not sure if Travis is really looking to see this to happen..
> For example here in California.. UBER has been placed under CA PUC as the regulatory oversight group.. When the plan to conduct the carpooling program was proposed to the them.. They informed UBER/Lyft that the program would be illegal under the present law... Travis response was "**** you were going to run the program any way". Not the way to make friends and influence people...
> Also, in several city where UBER was opening a market, judges would issue a cease and desist order... That meant nothing.. Travis told drivers to go in and start the business any way against the judges order.
> Several incidents of corporate leaders speaking On video, recently about how to circumvent the established regulations...
> They DO NOT want let alone are seeking to have any legislative, administrative, and regulatory approval. They won't follow any of it any way if UBER feels it will hinder them making more and more money.


Yea, and soon enough Travis is going to have to follow orders.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UBER PRESS RELEASE

All Welcome Oct 22nd!

Uber Offices around the Globe has announced an Meet and Greet day for all drivers.

Coordinated in partnership with local driver groups we hope that as many drivers as possible show up to provide UBER with a show of strength against growing regulatory restrictions that is limiting your earnings. 

Government representatives will be there to answer your grievances and your UBER office support team will be providing free snacks and Kool Aid to all.

UBER ON!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> UBER PRESS RELEASE
> 
> All Welcome Oct 22nd!
> 
> ...


I would say this was sick, except they'll probably take your advice and do just that.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Count me in. 

I wish they would organize something at one of Travis speaking events.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Might actually make it to this protest.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

UberComic said:


> Might actually make it to this protest.


hey uber Comic i feel bad for your TA .Did you have pax?


----------



## RS King (Aug 18, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> UBER PRESS RELEASE
> 
> All Welcome Oct 22nd!
> 
> ...


Wait, So the guy who started this thread is telling us that this is a protest against Uber on 10/22 when it's really a protest in favor of Uber and against the regulatory agencies? Did I hear this right?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

RS King said:


> Wait, So the guy who started this thread is telling us that this is a protest against Uber on 10/22 when it's really a protest in favor of Uber and against the regulatory agencies? Did I hear this right?


Hey RS King! Apologies for confusing you. That's just my Aussie sense of humour coming through. Just a hypothetical spin that the UBER machine could put on the gathering.


----------

